# My thoughts.Shooting the new Kimber Solo



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I have put a little over 500 rounds through the new Kimber Solo.
Thoughts:

This is a one hand use gun unless your willing to get pinched by the slide.
My skin actually held the slide back from cycling fully.

Lost a screw in the handle, they should have been lock tited from the factory but Kimber is known for their lack of detail and just charging more to make you not notice their short comings.

The slide lock spring also came loose, causing it to lock back on nearly every round (easily fixed) but could have been more easily avoided by a more conscientious quality control safeguard. 

Grip angle is Pleasently and surprising is more aggressive, somewhere in between a Glock and a 1911, still would be more appropriate if it were a few degrees greater, but over all shoots straight during stress-fire shooting drills.
A slightly longer beaver tail would be nice, but not truly needed. But would be nice, really nice....

Overall, I'm pleased with the design and the way it shoots.

I predict, this will be James bond next gun. It's damn sexy and the ladies consider it one of the most attractive guns in my box. It's funny how they really do comment on its looks. No it does NOT come in pink...yet...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll stick with my Rohrbaugh R9S...


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the unbiased update i will be passing on it


----------

